
First Report of Accident with Tesla Smart Summon Emerges - close04
https://twitter.com/abgoswami/status/1177773811497721856
======
Cannibusted
I've seen 3 already in as many days. Hopefully it's learning...

It doesn't drive through parking lots right... at any moment a car can come
backing up, but the daft Tesla just sails through like an idiot.

But this is the operator's fault. Let go of the button! It stops!

------
close04
It looks like the car was backing up with the wheels turned to the right.
Dashcam footage from this would be very interesting.

